# لا خاب من استخار ولا ندم من استشار



## dareen219 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مساكم الله بالخير والعافية مهندسين ...
انا مستخدم جديد والحقيقة اول مرة اشارك حيث الموقع من جيث المواضيع وتنوعها جذبني كثيرا واشكر القائمين عليه ..
في الحقيقة انا طالب ماجستير سنة اولي اتصالات ..حيث انني الي الان لم اختر موضوع رسالتي واخر موعد الترم القادم 
لدي صديق عزيز علي وهو دكتور عراقي اشار علي بدراسة وتحصير الرسالة بالالياف البصرية 
لكن الموضوع متشعب ولم اعرف ماهو افضل شئ في هذا المجال ...
حيث ان هذا المجال يريد تطبيق عملي علي حسب علمي وهنا في الجامعة لا يوجد ..والبروفسيور اعجب بموضوعي وقال صعب وهو في الحقيقة يشتغل في 
mimo technology 
spread spctrum technology
gsm 

واخاف انه ما يفيدني بموضوعي 
وصديقي مصر علي الالياف الضوئيةحيث قال المستقبل لهذا المجال 

لذا ارجو من اخواني المختصين المساعدة والمشوارة وجزيتم عني خيرا 


ولا اخفيكم انني مقيم في الصين واحصر الرسالة هناك لذا نادرا ما ادخل المواقع العربية لعدة اسباب منها هنا النت مراقب لذا لا استطيع تصفح اليوتيوب والفيس بوك الا عند طريق برنامج معين 
لذا الخلاصة من يريد مساعدتي ارجو الرد علي ايميلي الخاص 
[email protected]
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (24 ديسمبر 2011)

نعم الصديق هو
الألياف البصرية لها استخدامات عديدة الآن في مجال الاتصالات ( و غير الاتصالات ) و سيكون لها دور أكبر في المستقبل ( و أنا أتحدث عن مجال الاتصالات ) .. و أعتقد أن هناك دافعين لهذا : الطلب العالي للبيانات حيث أنتشرت الهواتف الذكية و الأجهزة اللوحية الذكية و انتشرت تطبيقات الحكومة الإلكترونية و الصحة و التعليم ... الخ و بدء انتشار مفهوم السحابة clouding و الذي يعني أن كل جهاز ( لابتوب ، بي سي ، جهاز ذكي ... الخ ) أصبح يحمل نظام تشغيل مبسط بينما بقية التطبيقات فمتواجدة على سيرفرات الشركات مالكة التطبيقات و يستخدمها المستخدم عبر الإنترنت .. هذ الأولى .. و الثانية ، هي وصول الألياف البصرية إلى الميل الأخير Last-mile و المقصود بهذا المصطلح هم مستخدمو المنازل الذين تمثل الشبكة الواصلة لهم ( و تسمى Access network ) ضخمة جدا و أغلبها اليوم مكونة من الكيابل النحاسية و لكن بدأ الآن انتشار الألياف البصرية في هذا المجالية عبر تقنية FTTx و التقنيات المرتبطة بها و هذا ما يعني أهمية كبرى لمهندس الألياف البصرية في المستقبل .

مجال استخدامات الألياف البصرية واسع و يشمل مجالات غير الاتصالات .. و لكن المجال الذي أعمل فيه أنا و أهتم به هو استخدامات الألياف البصرية في الاتصالات و فيما يسمى أنظمة نقل إشارات الاتصالات أو بالإنجليزي Transmission or transportation systems .. أشهرها الآن هو الـ SDH و لكن هو الآن في طور التقهقر لصالح أنظمة الـ Next-Generation DWDM التي يستخدم فيها العديد من التقنيات مثل الـ ROADM و الـ Coherent Detection .

بالمناسبة ، أنا الآن أبحث عن ماجستير متخصص في هندسة الاتصالات الضوئية .. و ادعي لي من رب العالمين بالتوفيق بالحصول على قبول .

وفقك الله تعالى


----------



## dareen219 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*تحية شكر وعرفات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لك كل التحايا القلبية اخي ابو بدر ...وجزاك الله كل خير علي كل المعلومات التي ذكرتها 
يشرفني ويسعدني ان تقبل دعوتي لكي نكون اصدقاء 
وهذة ايميلاتي 
[email protected]
[email protected]
skype:almomen8
facebook:almomen1

اتمني ان نكون علي تواصل دائم ...
في الحقيقة ارحت نفسي من هم كان يشغلني من شهور ...وما بقي الا ان احدد موضوع الدراسة لذا ارجو ان لا تبخل علي بتوصياتك اخي العزيز...ومن عندي انا مستعد لاي شئ لك ولكل الشباب من يريد اخي خدمة من الصين انا جاهز ...
وأخيرا وليس باخير الشكر الجزيل للقائمين علي هذا الموقع ...

أبو همام 
الصين الشعبية


----------



## amirengineer (24 ديسمبر 2011)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته


حياك الله ياأبو همام....

أخي مجال هندسة الإتصالات و الإلكترونيات بكل فروعه له مستقبل عظيم.....و هناك حكمة تقول " من ملك التوابل فالقرن الماضي فقد سيطر و من ملك الإتصالات في هذا العصر فقد سيطر".....كل الفروع مهمه و لها مستقبل فقد عليك تحديد أي المجالات التي تستمع بدراسته و تشعر بأنك قادر علي إضافه الجديد فيه و التميز فيه علي أقرانك و لا تلتفت لمن يقول لك هذا المجال أفضل أو ذاك , فكل منا يشير لما يهواه و يناسبه و ليس ما تهواه انت و يناسبك......نصيحتي لك ....إجلس مع نفسك و فكر في أي ماده كنت تجد نفسك متميز أو ترغب في دراستها و تعلم كل شيء عنها بشده ثم قم بعمل إستخاره و توكل علي الله....
​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 ديسمبر 2011)

amirengineer قال:


> و لا تلتفت لمن يقول لك هذا المجال أفضل أو ذاك , فكل منا يشير لما يهواه و يناسبه و ليس ما تهواه انت و يناسبك......​


 
كل كلامك جميل بارك الله فيك ما عدا هذه الجملة التي ما أحببت أن تأتي من مثلك
ليس على كل حال كل من يقدم المشورة يقدمها بناء على " هواه " 
و لا يعني هذا أن المرء يستطيع أن يعطي المشورة الصحيحة و الكاملة و لا نصيحة بعدها 
في تعليقي السابق ، ما قدمت مشورتي إلا بناء على خبرتي التي أزعم أنها ثرية إلى حد يمكنني من فهم توجهات صناعة الاتصالات 
أما هواي - و خصوصا في بحثي عن الماجستير - فمتردد بين هذا التخصص الممتع و المهم و غيره من التخصصات الممتعة و المهمة


----------



## amirengineer (26 ديسمبر 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> كل كلامك جميل بارك الله فيك ما عدا هذه الجملة التي ما أحببت أن تأتي من مثلك
> ليس على كل حال كل من يقدم المشورة يقدمها بناء على " هواه "
> و لا يعني هذا أن المرء يستطيع أن يعطي المشورة الصحيحة و الكاملة و لا نصيحة بعدها
> في تعليقي السابق ، ما قدمت مشورتي إلا بناء على خبرتي التي أزعم أنها ثرية إلى حد يمكنني من فهم توجهات صناعة الاتصالات
> أما هواي - و خصوصا في بحثي عن الماجستير - فمتردد بين هذا التخصص الممتع و المهم و غيره من التخصصات الممتعة و المهمة





*والله علي راسي يابو بدر.....و والله لم أكن *

*أقصدك أو أقصد شخص بعينه بهذا الكلام, و *

*لكن لأن هذا ما يحدث كأمر طبيعي...فلو الأخ *

*أبو همام سئلني عن أفضل التخصصات في *

*مجال الإتصالات لقلت له مجال الموجات و *

*تصميم دوائر الترددات العاليه...لأنه يعجبني *

*كثيراً ..لكن بالتأكيد لا يشترط أن يناسبه هذا *

*التخصص فهذا ما كنت أقصد......أعتذر مره *

*أخري و يسعدني انك قمت بتنبيهي و لم تكن *

*سلبياً في نصحي.....*

*أخوك أمير*​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم أمير 
حصل خير و الحمد لله
يبدو إني بالغت سواء في فهم كلامك و ردة فعلي أو في الحديث عن نفسي 
و العذر و السموحة
وفقك الله


----------



## eyadalqam (27 ديسمبر 2011)

عزيزي ابو ماهر اليك هذا الاقتراح بموضوع رسالة الماجستير بعنوان
(Nonlinear Phenomena in optical fiber
Interferometers at low power radiation in
Fiber optics)


----------



## eyadalqam (27 ديسمبر 2011)

1


----------

